# What Wakes Me Up in the Morning



## grabulasa (Nov 7, 2011)

We finally moved to our own place and my VBM Domobar DB Jr found itself a home. Decided to spring for a Mazzer Mini Doser as a housewarming gift to myself (had to get The Wife a Kitchenaid Artisan mixer to compensate) and have been enjoying the shots out of my VBM a whole lot more. The grinder I was using prior to this was a La Spaziale Jr which was good but going stepless brings about a whole new change.

Shown is a shot I pulled this morning with some Intelligentsia Black Cat beans (roast date 29/8), 18-19 g (grind retention in the Mazzer is killing me), slightly over around 40 seconds, but it tasted good. That's all that matter right?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice! Where did you get the Black Cat from?


----------



## grabulasa (Nov 7, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Nice! Where did you get the Black Cat from?


Thanks.

One of the cafes here did a bulk buy on the beans from the States. You don't get much choice in Kuala Lumpur for fresh beans (but its much better these days with two or so reputable roasters in town) so it was a great opportunity to try it. Usually I pull SO espressos so having a blend, reputable one too, is a nice change.


----------



## grabulasa (Nov 7, 2011)

repost *sigh*


----------

